# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  This Man 3D Printed an Exoskeleton Hand!

## Eddie

Australian Alex Czech works in investor relations as his day job, but on evenings and weekends, he is an avid 3D printer. His latest creation is an exoskeleton for his hand. Rather than being a design created to aid the hand, it is simply (and yet complexly) designed for the enjoyment of designing. The hand has several attachments and it is easy to imagine many more being created. Read more about the exoskeleton in the full article: http://3dprint.com/65658/3d-printed-exoskeleton-hand/
Below is a photo of Czech's 3D printed exoskeleton:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

_Update:_ Alex Czech released his 3D printed exoskeleton hands a little over a month ago, and he continued working on the project to extend it to fully functional and wearable 3D printed arms. Printed in ABS plastic and built on his Up Plus 2 3D printer with a 14 x 15 x 15 cm build size, Czech reports these arms are comfortable to wear and should sit firmly on the arms. He aspires to add DC motors to the hand joints to make the hands into multipurpose gloves, but until then these arms can be used to conjure up science fiction images, like the exoskeleton worn by Matt Damon's character in the 2013 film _Elysium_. Read the full story here: http://3dprint.com/75997/3d-printed-exoskeleton-arms/

----------


## BluePrintRandom

> _Update:_ Alex Czech released his 3D printed exoskeleton hands a little over a month ago, and he continued working on the project to extend it to fully functional and wearable 3D printed arms. Printed in ABS plastic and built on his Up Plus 2 3D printer with a 14 x 15 x 15 cm build size, Czech reports these arms are comfortable to wear and should sit firmly on the arms. He aspires to add DC motors to the hand joints to make the hands into multipurpose gloves, but until then these arms can be used to conjure up science fiction images, like the exoskeleton worn by Matt Damon's character in the 2013 film _Elysium_. Read the full story here: http://3dprint.com/75997/3d-printed-exoskeleton-arms/


I have the pants -

----------


## curious aardvark

I guess you can flog them to cosplay folk :-)

----------

